# Trasmisor Infrarrojo para 2 PC via COM1



## Maanuu (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola este es mi primero post. estuve viendo la pagina me parecio muy copada la idea por qe nos ayuda bastante para consultar preguntas que aparecen cuando nos decidimos a encarar un proyecto.

Vamos a lo puntual. Necesito como Proyecto final, hacer un Trasmisor de datos via un Fototransistor y un Fotodiodo mediante el puerto Serial COM1 rs232 de dos computadoras y luego hacer un programa en C para que cuando se envien datos aparescan en la otra PC.

Encontre en una pagina como hacerlo, pero estaba echo mediante un puntero laser y un par de diodos, lo que hice fue cambiar el puntero laser y los diodos por un fotodiodo y una resistencia. Adjunto las imagenes Originales del Proyecto 

El Punto es que no funciona, el programa en C funciona bien. por que lo probe mediante un cable conectado directo entre los dos Puertos Serial COM1 de las dos PCs y funciona, pero no logro que funcione por medio de la conexion infrarroja.

Les dejo la web de donde saque el proyecto:

Y si alguno tiene algo mas sencillo y sabe que funciona que deje su aporte  antes que nada muchas gracias! =) 


Espero que me puedan ayudar. Muchas gracias a todos !



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje reubicado


----------



## Maanuu (Oct 28, 2007)

Esperaba un poco de ayuda por lo menos!

gracias igual! seguire intentando


----------



## psicodelico (Oct 28, 2007)

Hola.
¿Has buscado en estos foros alguna información?
mirá que si buscabas, seguro te encontrabas con:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about1490.html


----------



## Enano30 (Ago 10, 2010)

Buenas me gustaria ver ese proyecto q dices! podes poner de nuevo la pagina donde lo encontro??


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2010)

Muchas placas base llevan puerto IR, con pocos componentes o con un acople se puede hacer funcionar sin problemas, mejor que usar com1.

Yo lo hice con este sencillo esquema y conectando a los pines de la placa base según indicaba el manual.


----------

